
China Just Popped the Bitcoin Bubble - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/china-just-popped-the-bitcoin-bubble
======
zinssmeister
"tumbling to prices not seen since November." Which was 18 days ago.

~~~
olog-hai
It's another poorly-written blog post.

"The use of centralized exchanges remain a frustrating point-of-failure"
should be _remains_.

"Chinese leaders have little issue exploiting as they look to crackdown on the
once high-flying bitcoin" should be _crack down_ (2 words).

"The flurry of companies to hop aboard the bandwagon and inflate this most
recent bubble, including Baidu and China, were quick to fall in line" should
be China _Telecom_.

That's where I stopped reading. Please have enough respect for your readers'
time to do some proofreading before posting.

~~~
DigitalJack
How much time did it cost you to read crackdown vs crack down?

I admit this stuff irks me as well, but it's small stuff.

------
VMG
It will be interesting to see how the media coverage of Bitcoin will develop
once they can create narratives featuring governments and international
players.

